# Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten



## 2fast4uall (18. November 2011)

*Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Ich weiß, ich weiß, die Quelle ist normalerweise mehr als fragwürdig, dennoch:

*Packt Apple im Rechte-Streit mit Google und Co. den Patent-Hammer aus?*
Apple hält ein Patent für ortsbezogene Dienste, die Google, Facebook, Foursquare nutzen. Die betroffenen Unternehmen könnten damit vom iPhone-Konzern ordentlich zur Kasse gebeten werden.



*Die Technik: Mobile Geräte wie Smartphones oder PDAs orten  den Standort des Nutzers und zeigen für ihn relevante Informationen aus  der Umgebung an. *
Die von dem Patent betroffenen  Anwendungen ermöglichen ortsbezogene Werbung, Landkarten,  Vor-Ort-Sonderangebote und vieles mehr – für Smartphone-Nutzer und  Unternehmen äußerst praktisch. 
Das ursprünglich von Xerox 1998  beantragte Patent wurde bereits im September 2000 erteilt. Laut einem  Bericht gingen die Rechte vor zwei Jahren in den Besitz von Apple über.
ES GEHT UM MILLIARDEN DOLLAR!
_Apple hatte zuletzt mit Klagen gegen Patent-Verletzungen  von Google, Samsung und HTC vor Gericht Erfolg. Doch jetzt könnte der  Konzern eine neue Front aufmachen – und dabei von der Konkurrenz  Milliarden Dollar erstreiten. Schwere Zeiten für die Apple-Gegner!_

Quelle


----------



## Infin1ty (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Wär doch gut wenn das stimmt - Habe kein Produkt aus der iPhone/Pad/Pod
Reihe und wenn Apple Google verklagt sind die Apple User im mobilen Bereich die Dummen


----------



## bofferbrauer (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Wenn das so weitergeht stelle ich mir ernsthaft die Frage ob die Großen Elektronikunternehmen noch was anderes können als Patent Trolling, das ganze nimmt so langsam echt überhand


----------



## Iceananas (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

und ich dachte sowas ist Spezialität von Google


----------



## Thunderstom (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

gibts da auch ne Alternative Quelle als die Bild? (was in der Bild steht glaube ich noch nicht unbedingt)


----------



## PixelSign (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

mich wundert es ja immer warum nur apple und keine andere firma an solche patente gelangt. das bei apple nur böse menschen arbeiten und bei anderen firmen nicht, wird ja sicherlich nicht der grund sein...


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Sollten News nicht neutral geschrieben werden und nicht wie in der Bild? 

Die News stimmt allerdings, da ich sie gestern auf einer Hardwareseite gelesen habe, fragt mich aber nicht wo, das weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Intelfan (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



> Wär doch gut wenn das stimmt - Habe kein Produkt aus der iPhone/Pad/Pod
> Reihe und wenn Apple Google verklagt sind die Apple User im mobilen Bereich die Dummen



Verstehe ich nicht so ganz.. Wieso sind dann die Appleuser die Dummen?

War klar, das das mit dem ganzen Patentgetrolle weiter geht. Aber wenn die Patente von Samsung ja für die Allgemeinheit verfügbar sein müssen, dann müssten diese auch für die Allgemeinheit verfügbar gemacht werden, da Facebook, Google etc alle darauf basieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Die 3G Patente von Samsung sind mit anderen bestimmten Patenten in einem Topf, der jedem zu fairen Bedingungen zugänglich gemacht werden muss. Ist da ein Patent nicht dabei, haben andere halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Heißt diese Technik mit den Standor-Benutzerdaten nicht irgendwas mit "Geo-Traking"? Bei meinem Handy ist das deaktiviert  

Aber selbst wenn; ich mach mir nix aus Werbung


----------



## Biervulkan (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Thunderstom schrieb:


> gibts da auch ne Alternative Quelle als die Bild? (was in der Bild steht glaube ich noch nicht unbedingt)



Hier gibts noch ne Quelle vielleicht ist die vertrauenswürdiger  Ortsbasierte Informationsdienste: Killer-Patent für Apple? - n-tv.de


----------



## kühlprofi (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



PixelSign schrieb:


> mich wundert es ja immer warum nur apple und keine andere firma an solche patente gelangt. das bei apple nur böse menschen arbeiten und bei anderen firmen nicht, wird ja sicherlich nicht der grund sein...




Es wird halt vorallem nur über Apples Patente gesprochen und hochgehypt. Da gibts noch 10 tausende andere dämliche Patente..


----------



## Destination2202 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Bin mal gespannt was daraus gemacht wird...meiner Meinung nach ist so ein Patent nicht FRAND-würdig, weil man definitiv auch Smartphones, Tablets, Laptops etc. ohne GeoTagging betreiben kann ohne dadurch vollkommen in die Steinzeit zurückgeworfen zu werden vom technischen Standpunkt.


----------



## d00mfreak (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Wenn Apple dieses und die letzten erlangten Patente ebenfalls im Patentkrieg einsetzt, tut sich Apple damit langfristig keinen Gefallen: irgendwann wird dieses Verhalten die Patentbombe platzen lassen, und die Firmen nach einer potentiellen Abschaffung von Software-Patenten mit einem erheblich reduziertem Patent-Portfolio, Unternehmen wie Apple sogar fast komplett nackt dastehen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Wenn Apple dieses und die letzten erlangten Patente ebenfalls im Patentkrieg einsetzt, tut sich Apple damit langfristig keinen Gefallen: irgendwann wird dieses Verhalten die Patentbombe platzen lassen, und die Firmen nach einer potentiellen Abschaffung von Software-Patenten mit einem erheblich reduziertem Patent-Portfolio, Unternehmen wie Apple sogar fast komplett nackt dastehen.


Wie bitte !?
Ist nicht durchführbar.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Also sollen dann Software-Firmen auf Software-Patente verzichten?
Ich glaube nicht, dass das denen gefallen wird.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Feedback zur Themenauswahl der User-News wird bitte in entsprechenden Feedback-Forum geäußert. Nicht hier im Thread > Offtopic > ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## d00mfreak (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Also sollen dann Software-Firmen auf Software-Patente verzichten?
> Ich glaube nicht, dass das denen gefallen wird.


 
Klar wird ihnen das nicht gefallen. Aber für Software gibts ja das Urheberrecht. Code ist ja nix weiter als ne spezielle Sorte Text. Ein Romanautor kann sich ja auch nicht spezielle Handlungsabläufe patentieren lassen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Ja, nur gehts dabei nicht nur um Programme, sondern auch darum, wie manche Sachen ablaufen. 
Apple z.B. wurde ja wegen dem Bootvorgang von OSX verklagt, weil dort Abläufe verwendet werden, auf die eine andere Firma Patente hat.


----------



## roggenbroth (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Die User die am wenigsten Ahnung haben schreien wieder mal am lautesten was von "Patenttrolling" usw.   Nur weil diejenigen von internationaler Wirtschaft keine Ahnung habt wirds einfach mal wieder als "Trolling" abgestempelt, wie billig ist das denn bitte???  Wenn Apple dieses Patent besitzt sollten sie es auch konsequent durchziehen, schließlich sind Patente genau dafür da.  Wenn die Konkurrenz zu langsam oder zu dumm ist neue Ideen und Trends frühzeitig zu erkennen, dann aber die patentierten Sachen dreist nachbaut, dann sind sie selbst Schuld wenn sie immerwieder aufs neue mit Verkaufsverboten und Rekordstrafen von Apple belangt werden. So macht das jede halbwegs professionelle Firma mit Prinzipen.   Langsam aber sicher wirds für die Konkurrenz von Apple richtig dünn. Nicht nur dass sie mit den Produkten und Ideen seit Jahren nicht mithalten können, nein, nun verstricken sie sich auch noch in eigentlich unnötige Patentklagen weil ihnen die eigenen Ideen fehlen.


----------



## d00mfreak (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, nur gehts dabei nicht nur um Programme, sondern auch darum, wie manche Sachen ablaufen.
> Apple z.B. wurde ja wegen dem Bootvorgang von OSX verklagt, weil dort Abläufe verwendet werden, auf die eine andere Firma Patente hat.



Programme sind auch nur gesteuerte Abläufe. Insofern begreife ich nicht, was du mir sagen willst. Europa z.B. kommt ganz gut ohne Softwarepatente zurecht.



roggenbroth schrieb:


> Die User die am wenigsten Ahnung haben schreien wieder mal am lautesten was von "Patenttrolling" usw.   Nur weil diejenigen von internationaler Wirtschaft keine Ahnung habt wirds ...


 
Lol, klar, Trolle mit 10 Beiträgen hatten schon immer am meisten Ahnung von allen... /ignore


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Auf gewisse Sachen gibt es halt kein Urheberrecht und nur weil es in der EU keine Softwarepatente gibt, heißt das nicht, dass es weltweit so sein muss.


----------



## totovo (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



roggenbroth schrieb:


> Die User die am wenigsten Ahnung haben schreien wieder mal am lautesten was von "Patenttrolling" usw.   Nur weil diejenigen von internationaler Wirtschaft keine Ahnung habt wirds einfach mal wieder als "Trolling" abgestempelt, wie billig ist das denn bitte???  Wenn Apple dieses Patent besitzt sollten sie es auch konsequent durchziehen, schließlich sind Patente genau dafür da.  Wenn die Konkurrenz zu langsam oder zu dumm ist neue Ideen und Trends frühzeitig zu erkennen, dann aber die patentierten Sachen dreist nachbaut, dann sind sie selbst Schuld wenn sie immerwieder aufs neue mit Verkaufsverboten und Rekordstrafen von Apple belangt werden. So macht das jede halbwegs professionelle Firma mit Prinzipen.   Langsam aber sicher wirds für die Konkurrenz von Apple richtig dünn. Nicht nur dass sie mit den Produkten und Ideen seit Jahren nicht mithalten können, nein, nun verstricken sie sich auch noch in eigentlich unnötige Patentklagen weil ihnen die eigenen Ideen fehlen.


 
und wenn due mal richtig gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, das Apple das Patent nur eingekauft hat. Und du kannst wissen, das die meisten Konzerne viel eher auf die Idee mit den Ortsbezogenen Daten gekommen sind, wahrscheinlich sogar unabhängig von einander... Nur weil einer mal wieder ein Patent auf etwas allgemein genutztes angemeldet hat und das jetzt grad wieder vorgekramt wid, sind die anderen Firmen die das benutzen, übrigens seit Jahren, dreist? Eventuell war dieses Patent nicht sonderlich bekannt? 

In zwei Jahren kommt dann einer und kramt das Patent auf LED´s aus, oder wie?

ganz ehrlich, ich glaube es handelt sich hier nicht um Geo-tagging, sondern um die Werbung und angebote, die auf diesen "Geo-Tag" bezogen sind.

Apple entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Patent-Hai!


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Woher willst du wissen, wie viele, oder wie wenig, Patente andere Hersteller kaufen, wenn nur Apple ständig in den News steht, um Klicks zu sammeln?

Gab's da nicht mal was bezüglich Patenten bei LEDs?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Gab's da nicht mal was bezüglich Patenten bei LEDs?



Richtig. LG forderte da glaube ich ein Verkaufsverbot von BMWs oder Audis (weiß nicht mehr genau)


----------



## proxgame (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



totovo schrieb:


> Apple entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Patent-Hai!


 
Also ich weiß ja nich ob es an der Formulierung des TE liegt oder an den Lesern, aber ich versteh nich warum hier wieder so eine große Aufregung entsteht.


In der News steht nur das Apple Patent XY hat. Super! Dieses hat Apple schon 2 Jahre und bis jetz ist noch nichts passiert. Also macht hier mal nich aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten.


----------



## d00mfreak (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Auf gewisse Sachen gibt es halt kein Urheberrecht


 
Afaik gibts Urheberrecht prinzipiell auf alle "geistigen Schöpfungen" ("Ergüsse" wäre hier wohl meist das bessere Wort). Sogar auf die Forenbeiträge hier. Allerdings braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn Klagen mit einem Verweis auf die nötige Schöpfungshöhe abgewiesen werden, wenn man versucht, aufgrund von Forenbeiträgen Geld einzuklagen. Pokerclock weiß da sicher mehr



> und nur weil es in der EU keine Softwarepatente gibt, heißt das nicht, dass es weltweit so sein muss.



Ich hoffe, du bezeichnest dieses Schauspiel doch nicht ernsthaft als erstrebenswert für die EU.


----------



## totovo (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, wie viele, oder wie wenig, Patente andere Hersteller kaufen, wenn nur Apple ständig in den News steht, um Klicks zu sammeln?
> 
> Gab's da nicht mal was bezüglich Patenten bei LEDs?



Klicks? wofür Klicks?
Ich hab doch nicht behauptet, dass Apple die einzige Firma ist die Patente einkauft. Aber Apple übertreibt es meiner Meinung nach ein bischen, seine Konkurenten durch sowas auszuschalten, als durch echte Konkurenz...
Kann auch sein, dass andere Unternehmen das noch viel extremer betreiben, das kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, da mir nur Fälle von Apple bekannt sind. Kann auch an der einseitigen Berichterstattung liegen, dass weiß ich nicht.



proxgame schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nich ob es an der Formulierung des TE liegt oder an den Lesern, aber ich versteh nich warum hier wieder so eine große Aufregung entsteht.
> 
> 
> In der News steht nur das Apple Patent XY hat. Super! Dieses hat Apple schon 2 Jahre und bis jetz ist noch nichts passiert. Also macht hier mal nich aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten.



Wenn so eine News in den Medien kursiert, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass da noch mehr kommt... Gerade wenn Apple auf anderer Ebene nicht weiter kommt, wird man sich wohl hier bedienen.


Zu den LED´s: Ich meinte das jetzt eher als Vergleich  und allgemein auf die Technik hinter den LED´s bezogen^^


----------



## McClaine (18. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, wie viele, oder wie wenig, Patente andere Hersteller kaufen, wenn nur Apple ständig in den News steht, um Klicks zu sammeln?
> 
> Gab's da nicht mal was bezüglich Patenten bei LEDs?



Wow Nail, in letzter Zeit kombinierst du aber sehr stark und erkennst sofort die Zusammenhänge 

Ich glaube kaum das sich Google oder Facebook etc. sich mit so nen "Patent" abservieren lassen usw...
Da gibts bestimmt Klauseln oder andere Dinge die wir net wissen. Hier gehts, mal wieder, um Geld.
Und es geht, Apple like eben - mit möglichst viel Puplicity und (leider oft) unfairen Mitteln die Konkurenz auszuschalten -


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Wegen Patenten zu klagen ist nicht unfair. Dafür sind Patente ja da. 

@totovo
Wenn eine Seite mehr Klicks hat, bekommt sie "bessere" Werbung, also mehr Geld, deswegen steht auch so oft wie möglich Apple dabei.


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



roggenbroth schrieb:


> Die User die am wenigsten Ahnung haben schreien wieder mal am lautesten was von "Patenttrolling" usw.   Nur weil diejenigen von internationaler Wirtschaft keine Ahnung habt wirds einfach mal wieder als "Trolling" abgestempelt, wie billig ist das denn bitte???  Wenn Apple dieses Patent besitzt sollten sie es auch konsequent durchziehen, schließlich sind Patente genau dafür da.  Wenn die Konkurrenz zu langsam oder zu dumm ist neue Ideen und Trends frühzeitig zu erkennen, dann aber die patentierten Sachen dreist nachbaut, dann sind sie selbst Schuld wenn sie immerwieder aufs neue mit Verkaufsverboten und Rekordstrafen von Apple belangt werden. So macht das jede halbwegs professionelle Firma mit Prinzipen.   Langsam aber sicher wirds für die Konkurrenz von Apple richtig dünn. Nicht nur dass sie mit den Produkten und Ideen seit Jahren nicht mithalten können, nein, nun verstricken sie sich auch noch in eigentlich unnötige Patentklagen weil ihnen die eigenen Ideen fehlen.


 
Dass ihnen eigene Ideen fehlen denke ich nicht, eher dass sie deren Fokus auf andere Richtungen gesetzt haben, die sich weniger durchgesetzt haben bzw. freier zugänglich gemacht waren. Das rächt sich nun jedoch, denn ihnen fehlt nun ein Gegengewicht zur drückenden Patentmacht von Apple. Allerdings wird die Luft für die Apple-konkurrenz nicht wirklich dünn, denn sollten die Patente von Apple ausreichen, um die Konkurrenz von der Mobilfläche zu kegeln, werden die Kartellämter dagegen vorgehen (müssen), um eine Monopolstellung seitens Apple zu verhindern, notfalls in dem sie die betroffenen patente frei zugänglich machen


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Da ja alles gegen Android geht, bleibt ja noch WP7, also gibts auch kein Monopol.


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Bei weniger als 2% Marktverbreitung wäre Windows Phone alleine zu schwach, Apple hätte zwar kein komplettes Monopol, jedoch schon ein Quasi-Monopol, und das würde eigentlich schon reichen. Symbian liegt am sterben, Meego scheint quasi eine Totgeburt zu sein und RiM ist momentan so stark am kränkeln, dass diese alle kaum mehr ins Gewicht fallen falls nicht schnell was passiert


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Ich bin zuversichtlich, das sie damit zumindest in Europa nicht durchkommen werden, wenn sie klagen sollten. :]


----------



## nuclear (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Ich find es sehr bedenklich in welche Richtung sich Apple entwickelt.
Sie haben ein mehr oder weniger komplett abgeschottetes System entwickelt in dem es keine anderen Anbieter mehr gibt.
Jeder Entwickler etc. muss den Applestore nutzen, andere Systeme lohnen sich nicht. Dadurch hat die konkurenz kaum eine Chance weiter hoch zu kommen. 
Ich kann diesen Hype um genau eine Firma einfach nicht verstehen. Es gibt doch etliche gleichwertige Konkurenzprodukte gibt.
Manchmal ist das Kaufverhalten von der Mehrheit schon sehr komisch.

Ich hoffe die Amis wachen bald auf und ändern ihr Patentsystem. Habe erst von einem Dozenten in der Schule gehört, dass er Jahrelang Dickwandige Kundststoffflaschen als Glas-Parfüm-Flaschen ersatz verkauft hat. Das Patent in den USA hat man verschlafen. Irgend ein Chinese hat sich dann das Patent "dickwandige Kunststoffbehälter" gesichert. Ohne irgendwelche Fachkenntnisse oder überlegungen zur technischen Umsetzung.
 Ende vom Lied ist, dass der Chinese nun Millionär ist, und man nicht in den USA verkaufen kann, wegen den imensen Lizenzkosten.

Denke aber das wird nicht so schnell passieren, weil ja die USA davon provitieren. Wäre Apple/Microsoft in schwierigkeiten, ginge es wohl schnell. Muss man ja nur die Gaspedal Geschichte mit Toyota anschaun.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Bei weniger als 2% Marktverbreitung wäre Windows Phone alleine zu schwach, Apple hätte zwar kein komplettes Monopol, jedoch schon ein Quasi-Monopol, und das würde eigentlich schon reichen. Symbian liegt am sterben, Meego scheint quasi eine Totgeburt zu sein und RiM ist momentan so stark am kränkeln, dass diese alle kaum mehr ins Gewicht fallen falls nicht schnell was passiert


Das ist ja alles nur theoretisch, aber glaubst du wirklich, dass sich alle ein iPhone kaufen, wenn es Android nicht mehr geben würde? 
Sollte das mal passieren, würden extrem viele auf WP7 umsteigen.


----------



## slippytune (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Ich glaube nicht dass irgendwas in der Richtung Patentklagen passieren wird. Mit Samsung wollte apple nur ein klares Zeichen setzen auch an andere Hersteller "kopiert nicht unsere Produkte".

Wenn man keine Ideen hat muss man halt woanders abschauen da es um viel Geld geht. Dies sieht man auch sehr schön bei unseren sozialen Netzwerken. Jeder will is Facebook nachmachen und versucht ein Stück des Kuchen ab zu haben.

-2003 kam iTunes müde belächelt von anderen Herstellern wurde es ein voller Erfolg und nun baut Google sogar ein Google Music Store.
-am Anfang war der Appstore und wenig später kam oh welch ein Wunder der AndroidMarket und OviStore.
-2007 bekam die welt ein richtiges Smartphone. damals war die Aussage vieler Konkurenten "wer brauch bitte sowas, das wird sich nie durchsetzen". Jetzt haben wir fast nur noch Smartphones auf dem Markt.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen Konkurenz ist wichtig für das Geschäft jedoch sollte man nicht von anderen Unternehmen verschiedene Funktionen 1zu1 übernehmen.

Google ist eine Datenkrake und mittlerweile auch eine Patenkrake, Sie können nichts sondern nur kopieren oder einkaufen.

Inovationen kommen aus Ideen und von Leuten die sich trauen es von Papier in die Wirklichkeit umzusetzen.

Google hat keine Ideen sonder einfach nur viel Geld.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



McClaine schrieb:


> Wow Nail, in letzter Zeit kombinierst du aber sehr stark und erkennst sofort die Zusammenhänge
> 
> Ich glaube kaum das sich Google oder Facebook etc. sich mit so nen "Patent" abservieren lassen usw...
> Da gibts bestimmt Klauseln oder andere Dinge die wir net wissen. Hier gehts, mal wieder, um Geld.
> Und es geht, Apple like eben - mit möglichst viel Puplicity und (leider oft) unfairen Mitteln die Konkurenz auszuschalten -


 
Nur das andere Hersteller halt auch nicht besser sind. Ich habe das Thema LEDs mal rausgesucht:

Patentstreit: LG will Verkaufsverbot für Autos mit Osram-Leuchten - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft

Das ist auch nichts anderes als das was Apple macht. Nur liest man nicht so viel darüber. So ziemlich jeder Konzern bedient sich solcher Mittel.

Das hier war auch gut:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ole-fuer-Europa-News-des-Tages/Konsolen/News/

Und deswegen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, dass speziell hier im Forum so getan wird, als wäre Apple der einzige Konzern auf dieser Welt, der auf diese Art und Weise agiert...

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Mich nervt diese ständige Patentklagerei auch.


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



slippytune schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass irgendwas in der Richtung Patentklagen passieren wird. Mit Samsung wollte apple nur ein klares Zeichen setzen auch an andere Hersteller "kopiert nicht unsere Produkte".
> 
> Wenn man keine Ideen hat muss man halt woanders abschauen da es um viel Geld geht. Dies sieht man auch sehr schön bei unseren sozialen Netzwerken. Jeder will is Facebook nachmachen und versucht ein Stück des Kuchen ab zu haben.
> 
> ...


 Wenn hier jemand Geld hat, dann Apple, und gerade die kaufen ja Patente in ganz großem Stiel ein. Google zieht da erst seit einer Weile nach, soweit ich dies verfolgen konnte, um sich gegen die Klagewellen von Apple wehren zu können durch Gegenklagen.

Ich versteh wirklich nicht, warum sich die Hersteller (insbesondere Apple) nicht zusammen raufen können. In der Automobilindustrie gehts doch auch. Da hat jeder Airbag und ABS und und und und und..... Das haben auch nur einige wenige Hersteller alles entwickelt und durchgesetzt.

Es geht auch gar nicht so darum, das Apple klagt. Das machen ja andere auch. Auch nicht darum, dass Sie sich sehr viele Patente einfach einkaufen mit 0 eigener Leistung, außer der dicken Brieftasche. Das machen nämlich andere Konzerne auch. Sondern es geht darum, das Apple nicht einfach einen angemessenes!!!!! Stück vom Kuchen ab haben will, sondern die Konkurrenz auslöschen! will. Sorry, aber wie behämmert kann man bitte sein? Und dann noch so Aussagen wie Jobs wohl getätigt hat, das man zum Atomschlag oder wie auch immer er das genannt hat, bereit sei, dann erinnert mich das immer an gewisse Leute, die hier mal früher gewütet haben......

DAS ist ein echtes Problem. Kopiert wird überall, und das meist auch ohne Scham, wobei man auch sagen muss, an vielen Stellen sind die Patente auch behämmert, weil viel zu trivial bzw. Unternehmen parallel etwas entwickelt haben, und dann halt einer das Patent bekommt, und der andere dann dumm aus der Wäsche schaut... 

Naja, und dann muss man bei Apple noch bedenken, das Sie auf der einen Seiten mit größt möglicher Brutalität und Entschiedenheit gegen jedwede Patentverletzung, in Ihren Augen!, vorgehen, auf der anderen Seite aber auf die Patente von anderen einfach nur nen feuchten Haufen setzen...

Ich erinnere diesbezüglich nur an Ravensburger, die jetzt Apple verklagen wegen Memory, einfach weil Apple sich nen feuchten Furz für die Ansprüche von Ravensburger interessiert.

DAS ist halt das Problem, das Apple hat, und das sehr sehr sehr sehr viele Leute auf die Palme bringt, was ich für verständlich halte. Über kurz oder lang wird das auch SEHR negativ auf Apple zurück fallen. Der Hype hat schon vor dem Tod von Jobs seinen ersten Knick bekommen, aber in der Zeit danach empfinde ich es so, als ob er nicht nur einen Knick hätte, sondern sogar rückläufig. 

Mit der Masche, die Apple im Moment fährt, können Sie auf jeden Fall nicht weiter machen. So sind die in 10-20 Jahren weg vom Fenster.

Insbesondere das Verkaufsverbot in Deutschland für Apple dürfte eventuell so manch einem Apple-Jünger die Augen öffnen. Da wurde ihre Heiligkeit für ein ähnliches Vergehen genau so bestraft wie die ach so böse nur kopierende Konkurrenz....


----------



## Do Berek (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Boah,kein Tag ohne verdammte Patent-Streits!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich versteh wirklich nicht, warum sich die Hersteller (insbesondere Apple) nicht zusammen raufen können. In der Automobilindustrie gehts doch auch. Da hat jeder Airbag und ABS und und und und und..... Das haben auch nur einige wenige Hersteller alles entwickelt und durchgesetzt.



Das verstehe ich auch nicht. In der IT Branche scheinen die Uhren wohl anders zu ticken. Die Konzerne sollten ihr Geld lieber in Innovationen als in Klagen investieren.



> DAS ist ein echtes Problem. Kopiert wird überall, und das meist auch ohne Scham, wobei man auch sagen muss, an vielen Stellen sind die Patente auch behämmert, weil viel zu trivial bzw. Unternehmen parallel etwas entwickelt haben, und dann halt einer das Patent bekommt, und der andere dann dumm aus der Wäsche schaut...



Wohl wahr.



> Der Hype hat schon vor dem Tod von Jobs seinen ersten Knick bekommen, aber in der Zeit danach empfinde ich es so, als ob er nicht nur einen Knick hätte, sondern sogar rückläufig.



Danach sieht es überhaupt nicht aus, und es gab bei Apple auch keinen "Knick"

http://www.planet-apfel.de/2011/09/13/verkaufsrekord-5-millionen-macs-im-dritten-quartal-2011/
http://www.apple.com/de/pr/library/2011/07/19Apple-Reports-Third-Quarter-Results.html

Dieses Beispiel zeigt, dass die Patentklagen letztlich 0,0% Einfluss auf Apples Verkaufszahlen haben.



> Insbesondere das Verkaufsverbot in Deutschland für Apple dürfte eventuell so manch einem Apple-Jünger die Augen öffnen. Da wurde ihre Heiligkeit für ein ähnliches Vergehen genau so bestraft wie die ach so böse nur kopierende Konkurrenz....



Welches Verkaufsverbot? Apples Produkte sind trotz der Klage von Motorola nach wie vor in Deutschland erhältlich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Ja, Apple schert sich nichts um Ravensburger, obwohl das nur ein paar Apps betrifft und HTC schert sich nichts um Vivid, da sie gleich ein Handy so benannt haben und vielleicht bald verklagt werden. 

Dass Apple bis jetzt nichts für die Patente von Samsung gezahlt hat, ist auch Samsungs Schuld, denn sie hatten jahrelang Zeit, etwas dafür zu verlangen.


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Naja, das du Apple Sachen noch kaufen kannst, liegt aber nur daran, dass Sie das Urteil im Moment noch nicht durchdrücken, soweit ich das verstanden habe, weil Sie negativen Einfluss auf ihr Image und damit auch auch Verkaufszahlen befürchten, bzw, die Sache mit Apple Inc. und dem hiesigen Vertrieb noch nicht 100% durch ist, oder whot ever.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Schon wieder? Immer diese Patentstorys (10 pro Woche im Newsthread?), langsam langweiliger als RTL. 

Patente sind dafür da. Deshalb ist Apple nicht böse, die Gesetze kommen nicht von Apple.

Also hört doch mal auf jedes der paar Millionen Patente von Apple zu hinterfragen etc.

Ausserdem News von einer fragwürdigen Quelle zu posten ist sowieso low.

Lieber selber ein Patent erwirken und damit Geld machen statt eifersüchtig zu sein. Ausserdem bietet Apple ja Qualität, wodurch nicht wirklich viel blockiert wird durch die Patente


----------



## Cook2211 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, das du Apple Sachen noch kaufen kannst, liegt aber nur daran, dass Sie das Urteil im Moment noch nicht durchdrücken, soweit ich das verstanden habe, weil Sie negativen Einfluss auf ihr Image und damit auch auch Verkaufszahlen befürchten, bzw, die Sache mit Apple Inc. und dem hiesigen Vertrieb noch nicht 100% durch ist, oder whot ever.



Tja, wer soll bei dem ganzen juristischen Kram noch durchblicken?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

ich sehs positiv. wenn samsung und co keine ortsbezogenen programme auf ihren handys haben dürfen, kann mich auch mein smartphone nicht ausspionieren, damit die konzerne diese an dritte weiterverkaufen kann. aber ich geh davon aus, dass die konzerne lizensgebühren an apple bezahlen und diese programme weiterhin benutzen werden.


----------



## McClaine (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht. In der IT Branche scheinen die Uhren wohl anders zu ticken. Die Konzerne sollten ihr Geld lieber in Innovationen als in Klagen investieren.


 
 so siehts aus, und bevor ich meine zeit mit streitereien in nem IT Forum verschwende, sollte lieber jeder Nutzen was er mag, manche Flamer (Android und Apple) einfach die Füsse stillhalten, dann wäre die Atmosphäre schon viel chilliger 



slippytune schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass irgendwas in der  Richtung Patentklagen passieren wird. Mit Samsung wollte apple nur ein  klares Zeichen setzen auch an andere Hersteller "kopiert nicht unsere  Produkte".
> 
> Wenn man keine Ideen hat muss man halt woanders  abschauen da es um viel Geld geht. Dies sieht man auch sehr schön bei  unseren sozialen Netzwerken. Jeder will is Facebook nachmachen und  versucht ein Stück des Kuchen ab zu haben.
> 
> ...


 


Ähm dir ist klar das man in deinem Post nur Apple mit Samsung tauschen muss, würde genauso passen 
Genau das was du hier behauptest, könnte ich über Apple behaupten, nur mal so - abgesehen vom ersten Satz^^. Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge, lol.


----------



## El Sativa (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Schon wieder? Immer diese Patentstorys (10 pro Woche im Newsthread?), langsam langweiliger als RTL.
> 
> Patente sind dafür da. Deshalb ist Apple nicht böse, die Gesetze kommen nicht von Apple.
> 
> ...


 bei apple war es ja nur steve, der die ideen hatte. den rest habn die sich wie eine heuschrecke zusammengekauft, damit im keller son richtig großer patenthaufen vor sich hindampft. wenn nun andere wie z.b. google sich auch an diesen patenten bedienen, so war es wohl nicht immer so, das sie sich vom applepatent bedienen, sondern apple erst nach der nutzng der konkurenz in den besitz dieser patente kam.
so meine theorie.
und eifersucht spielt bei dieser firma wohl eine untergeordnete rolle. die produkte sind so ...naja ok, aber haben möchte ich nichts von denen. ich bin einfach atheist....gott sei dank, und kein islamist, kathole oder steveaner.
und bei mir ist es einfach ....ich mag apple nicht also muss ich denen auch nicht den erfolg gönnen. und was ich nicht mag erweckt bei mir auch keine eifersucht.


----------



## Destination2202 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wegen Patenten zu klagen ist nicht unfair. Dafür sind Patente ja da.


 

Dankeschön, der mit >>großem Abstand<< kompetenteste Beitrag in diesem Thread überhaupt...(das meine ich gerade Ernst!)


----------



## Cola_Colin (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Wieder eins von diesen Patenten auf eine so simple Idee, dass das es lächerlich ist...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Wieder eins von diesen Patenten auf eine so simple Idee, dass das es lächerlich ist...


 ich lass bald die luft patentiren. ihr solltet schon mal bares bereithalten


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

Geht nicht, die gabs bei Star Trek auch schon.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (19. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*

verdammt, das war plan a um milliardär zu werden. dann bleibt nur noch plan b und c.


----------



## zcei (20. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Wieder eins von diesen Patenten auf eine so simple Idee, dass das es lächerlich ist...


 
Mein Prof. brachte am Donnerstag noch die Aussage: "Einfach! DAS ist das Schlagwort für die Informatik. Die besten Lösungen sind geradezu trivial. Unser Gehirn ist so gestrickt, dass es zu lange zu komplizierte Lösungen ausarbeitet."
Und irgendwo hat er damit auch recht. Also warum nicht sowas patentieren? Ich mein, es ist doch geradezu genial (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es Geo-Tagging noch nicht gibt) den aktuellen Standpunkt mit Informationen zu verknüpfen.


----------



## d00mfreak (20. November 2011)

*AW: Apple im Besitz von Patent für ortsbezogene Daten*



zcei schrieb:


> Mein Prof. brachte am Donnerstag noch die Aussage: "Einfach! DAS ist das Schlagwort für die Informatik. Die besten Lösungen sind geradezu trivial. Unser Gehirn ist so gestrickt, dass es zu lange zu komplizierte Lösungen ausarbeitet."
> Und irgendwo hat er damit auch recht. Also warum nicht sowas patentieren? Ich mein, es ist doch geradezu genial (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es Geo-Tagging noch nicht gibt) den aktuellen Standpunkt mit Informationen zu verknüpfen.


 
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man einfache Lösungen für ein Problem, welche sonst noch niemand zustande brachte, patentieren will, oder ob man Lösungen patentiert, auf die jeder mittelklassige Ingenieur kommen würde, würde man ihn nur vor diese Aufgabe stellen.

Tja, und der Inhalt dieses Patentes in jeder Brainstorming-Gruppe bestehend aus Hausfrauen zum Thema "Ortungsdienste" 10 Mal genannt werden. Man müsste es nur noch von den Schuhgeschäften auf alle möglichen Angebote ausweiten.


----------

